# So when will ED of 335d begin?



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Hydrogen - yes, hybrid - no AFAIK


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

Any news on the 335d yet? :dunno:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

For a while there I thought I'd get the 335d. But if BMW insists on getting premium pricing for the diesel engine, at current diesel prices (about 5.30/gal today), I think I might just stay away. :thumbdwn:

I vote for bringing the 123d. Won't happen though.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, once the initial excitement wears off I wonder how well that car will do.


----------



## crvlvr (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is BMW's hybrid? Or Electric? After all they claim to be the leaders in technology?


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

crvlvr said:


> Where is BMW's hybrid? Or Electric? After all they claim to be the leaders in technology?


It's been ready for many years. However, the world isn't ready for it yet.


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

Any updates, new rumors or facts on the 33*5*d

I understand that the German 33*0*d will receive an upgrade...

With the upcoming E90 facelift the 330d is set to get its engine replaced by the all new 3.0 liter diesel powerplant that has just had its debut in brand new F01 730d. Again, we won't see that car in the U.S.


----------



## ss109 (Jul 1, 2006)

Lovesound said:


> Any updates, new rumors or facts on the 33*5*d
> 
> I understand that the German 33*0*d will receive an upgrade...
> 
> With the upcoming E90 facelift the 330d is set to get its engine replaced by the all new 3.0 liter diesel powerplant that has just had its debut in brand new F01 730d. Again, we won't see that car in the U.S.


In a recent press release, the US will be getting the new e90 335d with a 6-speed auto only.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

ss109 said:


> In a recent press release, the US will be getting the new e90 335d with a 6-speed auto only.


Sucks!


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

There is no 335d with manual tranny. Nowhere. 335d = auto tranny.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

beewang said:


> Not to change the subject away from BMW, but the 2nd Generation Honda Civic Hybrid (aka HCH2) that we purchased last year for my wife is one of the best car we owned.:thumbup:
> 
> Averaging 46 MPG and its very nice comfy car (and very very quiet). Its nice to travel between Eugene and L.A. and only have to make 1 gas stop and it'll travel round trip from L.A. to Vega$ without stopping for gas at all The $2K Tax Credit from Fed Goverment was nice too !!
> 
> *The only down side is that the car is so quiet, it is the ultimate assasin vehicle. As people don't move out your way as they don't hear ya coming. You can easily run people over if you are into that kind of stuff...:eeps:*


BTW, this is a real problem (especially if you're blind), to the extent that they are developing a sound system for hybrids that makes a sound like an engine.


----------



## BMW Fanatic (Jul 13, 2006)

Drove a 335d in the United States... see link below for more details and pics!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=299366


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Lovesound said:


> There is no 335d with manual tranny. Nowhere. 335d = auto tranny.


I really want a 320d anyways. If I'm willing to give up a rev-happy engine for fuel economy, I want really good economy. Besides, the 320d is fast enough for me anyways since I wouldn't be making it a track star. Otherwise, I'd love a 320si for the best of all worlds.


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

Still no official word or details on the up and coming 335d introduction to the US, huh?


----------



## Lovesound (Oct 7, 2007)

Still no word on the BMW US site. :dunno::bawling:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

We're hearing first quarter of'09 from the marketing department on both the 335 and the X5.


----------

